# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  η LEDRA MARITIME - ELPIDON OVERSEAS (Μιχαήλ Χατζηιωάννου) και τα πλοία της

## npapad

Το 1969 με την αυτονόμηση του Βάσου Χατζηιωάννου από την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ που είχε μαζί με τον αδελφό του Λουκά, δημιουργήθηκε και μια νέα εταιρεία της οικογένειας η LEDRA MARITIME με τα γραφεία του Λονδίνου να την αναφέρουν σαν ELPIDON OVERSEAS. Ιδιοκτήτης ο αδελφός των Λουκά και Βάσου, ο Μιχαήλ Χατζηιωάννου. Για να ξεκινήσει η εταιρεία μετακινήθηκε το πλοίο PANAGHIA KYKKOU από την ΤΡΟΟΔΟΣ το 1969 και κατόπιν αγοράστηκαν και άλλα φορτηγά. Η εταιρεία δραστηριοποιήθηκε μέχρι και το 1985 έχοντας το 1984 μεταφέρει τα δυο τελευταία πλοία της στην ALASSIA του Βάσου Χατζηιωάννου.

Και η λίστα με τα πλοία της LEDRA MARITIME - ELPIDON OVERSEAS :
Ledra.jpg

----------


## dionisos

PANAGHIA KYKKOU EX JEROME K. JONES IMO 5333737 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1943 GROSS 7199, Αγοραστηκε το 1969 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1972
PANAGHIA KYKKOU IMO 5333737.jpg PANAGHIA KYKKOU shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PANAGIA ODIGITRIA IMO 5424299 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1949 GROSS 5414 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1969 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1974
PANAGIA ODIGITRIA  IMO 5424299.jpg PANAGIA ODIGITRIA PANAGIA ODIGITRIA- JAG RAHAT  5424299.jpg ως JAG RAHAT shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

PANAGIA TINOU IMO 5067819 Φορτηγο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1952 στο ST.NAZAIRE GROSS 4468 DW 7667 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1969 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1978 στο GADANI BEACH.
PANAGHIA TINOU 5067819.jpg PANAGIA TINOU PANAGHIA TINOU  IMO 5067819.jpg PANAGIA TINOU shipspotting
PANAGHIA TINOU-CHALON  5067819.jpg ως CHALON shipspoting

----------


## Ellinis

Κάρβουνο έκαιγε να βγάζει τέτοιο ντουμανι; ; -))

----------


## dionisos

YPERAGIA-FANEROMENI EX PROTON IMO 5366253 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1948 στο MALMOE GROSS 6775 DW 10855 TONS Αγορασθηκε το 1972 και ονομασθηκε YPERAGIA Το 1976 ονομασθηκε FANEROMENI. Πηγε για διαλυση στις 2/11/1978 στο GADANI BEACH
FANEROMENI - PROTON  IMO 5366253.jpg PROTON YPERAGIA - TOURNAI IMO 5366253.jpg TOURNAI shipspoting. 
Ζητουνται φωτογραφιες ως YPERAGIA και FANEROMENI

----------


## dionisos

PANAGIA MYRTIDIOTISSA IMO 7026883. Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1970 στην SEVILLA GROSS 11599 DW 19524 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1980 και μεταβιβαστηκε το 1984 στην ALASSIA και ονομαστηκε PAPHOS
PANAGIA MYRTIDIOTISSA-JOCELYNE 7026883.jpg ως JOCELYNE shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

Φορτηγο. Αγορασθηκε το 1979 και ονομασθηκε KEXARITOMENI το 1982 μετονομασθηκε σε THEOUPOLIS. Ναυπηγηθηκε το1958 στο BORDEAUX GROSS 11765 DW 17692 TONS. Το 1984 σε ταξειδι απο DJIBOUTI προς INDIA κτυπησε σε Ναρκη. Πηγε για διαλυση ως TOTAL LOSS  στο ALANG στις 30/9/1984
KEHARITOMENI IMO 5298315.jpg KEXARITOMENI THEOUPOLIS IMO 5298315.jpg THEOUPOLIS shipspoting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PANAGHIA KYKKOU EX JEROME K. JONES IMO 5333737 Φορτηγο κατασκευαστηκε το 1943 GROSS 7199, Αγοραστηκε το 1969 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1972
> PANAGHIA KYKKOU IMO 5333737.jpg PANAGHIA KYKKOU shipspoting


Mε ξυλεία στη κουβέρτα το μπατάρισμα ήταν συνηθισμένο.

----------


## dionisos

THEOSKEPASTI EX HOLTHILL IMO 5153838 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1961 στο OSKARSHAMN -SWEDEN GROSS 8943 DW 13005. Αγοραστηκε το 1979 και πηγε για διαλυση στΙς 11/1/1984 στo ALANG
THEOSKEPASTI-HOLTHILL IMO 5153838.jpg HOLTHILL THEOSKEPASTI-LAJA IMO 5153838.jpg LAJA shipspoting

----------


## dionisos

ANASSA EX ADRASTUS IMO 5003203 Φορτηγο ναυπηγηθηκε το 1953 στο NEW CASTLE GROSS 7570 DW 9449 TONS. Αγορασθηκε το 1978 και πηγε για διαλυση το 1981 στο KAOHSIUNG
ANASSA EX ADRASTUS.jpg ADRASTUS tynebuilt.com

----------


## dionisos

HOLYSTAR EX ZAANKERK IMO 5397460 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1957 στο HAMBURG  GROSS 9017 DW 11668 TONS Α γορασθηκε το 1978. Πηγε για διαλυση  ως CONSTRUCTIVE TOTAL LOSS στην CARTAGENA στις 4/5/1981 μετα απο ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑ στα αβαθη  στην ANNABA στις 9/9/1980
HOLYSTAR-ZAANKERK IMO 5397460.jpg ως ZAANKERK shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

THEOTOKOS EX KING THESEUS IMO 5187645 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1957 στο BLYTH- U.K.  GROSS 8773 DW 13258 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1978 το 1982 μετονομασθηκε σε WORLD SHELTER. Πηγε για διαλυση τον Ιουλιο 1985 στο ALANG
THEOTOKOS-KING THESEUS 5187645.jpg KING THESEUS shipspotting

----------


## dionisos

PANAGIA ELEOUSA IMO 5418446 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1963 στο FLUSHING  GROSS 9884 DW 15384 TONS. Αγοραστηκε το 1979 και το 1984 μεταβιβαστηκε και μετονομαστηκε GRACE στην ALASSIA. Επωληθη το 1988 και πηγε για διαλυσηστις 16/5/1991 στην CHITTAGONG
PANAGIA ELEOUSA IMO 5418446.jpg PANAGIA ELEOUSA shipspotting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> HOLYSTAR EX ZAANKERK IMO 5397460 Φορτηγο Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1957 στο HAMBURG  GROSS 9017 DW 11668 TONS Α γορασθηκε το 1978. Πηγε για διαλυση  ως CONSTRUCTIVE TOTAL LOSS στην CARTAGENA στις 4/5/1981 μετα απο ΚΑΘΙΣΜΑ στα αβαθη  στην ANNABA στις 9/9/1980
> HOLYSTAR-ZAANKERK IMO 5397460.jpg ως ZAANKERK shipspotting


Aπό τα πολλά συμβατικά του Νedlloyd που βλέπαμε κ στον Πειραιά στην προ κοντέινερ εποχή.

----------

